# Tikal T3 ammo help!



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking for suggestions ..... I recently switched to a Tika T3 Lite in .243 (had the same in .270 previous). I've been spending time at the range trying to tweak this gun at 3 & 400 yds. My .270 loved Wichester Ballistic Silvers 80 to 100 grain. I assumed the .243 would would be similar, but I'm not having the same results. I'm shooting 62 grain ballistic tips and it's all good out to 200 yds. Beyond that, the pattern gets lost. Are they too light or too hot for the Tika? Barrel resonance? Any thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## elkslayer (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a both of those guns. I reload mine and seem to get the best results with 95 gr ballistic silvertips for deer loads, going right at 3065 FPS, using Superformance powder. I also shoot 70 grain Nosler ballistic tip at 3432 FPS with 1" groups at 100. I don't have any issues out to 300 and 400. You may want to adjust your trigger lighter. That always tightened up my groups. I have mine at about 2.5-3 lbs. Turn the set screw out almost all the way. You will notice a difference.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you tried heavier bullets? 62gr is on the light side for .243.


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I've adjusted my trigger and am pretty confident in my shooting. Good suggestion though! Driggy, you may be correct with the bullet weight. I have friends shooting 60 grains but not in a T3. It may not like 62 grains at over 3900 fps. I'm going to experiment with some other types and weights this weekend. Also going to try a barrel resonator. Not a big believer in that sort of "black magic" but figure it's worth a try!? Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

save the money on the black glob of rubber and by some 95 grn sst and shoot away.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Try Federal Fusion in 95 grain - They not expensive but they shoot extreemly well in all my guns.
I cronographed 5 rounds in my 243 Win and had less than 8 fps deviation - rediculiously consistent


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i agree the fusions that i have shot have done quite well and done a good job puting deer down


----------

